
Apparent Amazon breach yields 80,000 Kindle logins - theDoug
http://www.dailydot.com/debug/amazon-hack-80000-passwords-usernames/
======
theDoug
If legit, a lot of those Kindle credentials are likely tied to identical info
on AWS accounts. Update your passwords.

